
Show HN: FOSS Guitar Karaoke (With Lights) - fivedogit
http://www.thingamagig.net/
======
aerosuch
This is pretty sweet. Demo video really helps to explain the concept. It's
like what I imagined my friends and I doing while playing Rockband...if we
were talented enough to play real instruments. Seems like one of those things
that you can't imagine a future without. Nice work @fivedogit

------
mothsonasloth
Favourited, this is really cool. It's what I hoped Rocksmith 2014 could do but
can't.

------
sidneyvanness
That’s pretty cool. Great work. What needs to be done to make this so that an
average person could use it?

